# Commercial grinder for home use?



## rws (May 7, 2014)

I'm new to this forum and in fact to pursuit of a great espresso. I had a Gaggia Cubika for a long time, first with a Krups burr grinder, then when that broke, a DeLonghi burr grinder - great espresso it was not, but I put up with it and focused on other pursuits. I now have a brand new Gaggia Classic, which I know should be capable of producing good espresso and can be modified in a variety of ways, but I'm still stuck with the DeLonghi grinder.

Queue an upgrade to an at least passably good grinder, but which one?

I hear that used commercial grinders can be great value for money, however I have a small kitchen with low cupboards above the worktops, so a maximum overall height is 40cm. I've seen some posts on a mod to the Mazzer SJ and Mini that would bring both of those into the right range for me, by replacing the hopper with a collapsible lens hood.

Are there other commercial grinders that would fit, or could be made to fit my kitchen? A smaller footprint is also preferable (e.g. I'd choose a Mazzer Mini over an SJ) and I'm thinking doserless would suit my needs best, but beggar's can't be choosers.

Alternatively, I'm pretty keen on the idea of a Eureka Mignon. I've read good things.

In either case money will be an issue, even for the Mignon, and I'll have to wait a while before I invest. Bearing in mind my current setup, would folks recommend buying something else as a stop-gap? E.g. a used MC2 or Ascaso, which come up on eBay and seem to go for around £80 - that's about my current budget.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i'd recommend going straight to something decent. A great grinder with a cheap espresso machine makes for far better results. The grinder is almost the most important part! (if not THE most important part).

SJ's come up all the time, and without hopper you'd be amazed how compact they are! no bigger than a gaggia classic.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

A half decent hand grinder?!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16042-Eureka-Zenith-65E-%A3499-delivered

try this


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

ajh101 said:


> A half decent hand grinder?!


Any recommendations for a half decent hand grinder - something that will give a more consistent grind than my plasticky DeLonghi thing? I would get one straight away I think and worry about a motorised version a bit later.

Also good advice from shrink about used SJs - there do seem to be plenty available around the £250 mark and I could see myself justifying that level of expenditure reasonably soon. However, having now looked more seriously at them, the footprint is definitely too big - I'd have to sacrifice the kettle in my kitchen and I don't think my wife and baby would appreciate that. So that makes the decision for me in a way - nothing bigger than a Mazzer Mini.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

If you don't want to wait, Porlex. Some like Hario. No idea what is happening with Hausgrind...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> If you don't want to wait, Porlex. Some like Hario. No idea what is happening with Hausgrind...


I am reliably informed that towards the end of June Hausgrinds should be available "off the shelf" meanwhile the batches continue under construction and posting.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Interesting. I'll look into that.


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi rws,

I was in exactly the same boat as you a couple of months ago as needed a new grinder to go along with a Rancilio Silvia after having a Cubika fit for many years like yourself. I initially settled on the Mignon as it seems to be pretty much universally excepted on here to be the best new grinder for £250ish but then started looking at the Mazzer Mini second hand which costs about the same. I ended up getting the Mazzer and the grind and resultant espresso is absolutely fantastic and a hundred miles away from one I was producing with the Cubika.

If you use the lens hood hopper and make a few easy modifications to the doser it is great for single dosing and the footprint is pretty small and you will probably never have to upgrade again (depending on how much time you spend on this forum...)


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Ha! It's a well trodden path that I'm on then 

Good to have some reassurance/ confirmation that it would be a sensible move to go with the Mini. Just have to put some money aside for it.


----------

